# Electric thermostat housing leaking



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I just went in for my oil service and apparently my coolant level was low and they found that the electric thermostat housing is leaking. I have been quoted £949.58 INC. VAT! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Why is this so expensive and is it a job that I can safely take to a non-Audi dealer?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Known issue, I think mine has a slow leak too.

Any Indy will be able to do it and probably for a shit load less than £950


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks. When you say a known issue I assume that there is no recall or fault that Audi recognise and will contribute to the repair costs?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Depends on what sort of relationship you have with your local Audi dealer.

Audi CS don't recognise an issue with the usual response of "we've never heard of that before" but you only google S3 or TT thermostat housing / coolant leak to see how common it is.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thermostat housing crack is a well known problem, from 2017 (If I remember well) it has been solved directly in production.
If you car is still under warranty, Audi will obviously cover the replacement, and might do the same even if warranty has expired (e.g goodwill), providing you have a full service history from them&#8230;
otherwise you can go to any independent for much much less than 900£ (new housing cost is less than 300£).


----------



## mwithyman (Feb 6, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> thermostat housing crack is a well known problem, from 2017 (If I remember well) it has been solved directly in production.
> If you car is still under warranty, Audi will obviously cover the replacement, and might do the same even if warranty has expired (e.g goodwill), providing you have a full service history from them&#8230;
> otherwise you can go to any independent for much much less than 900£ (new housing cost is less than 300£).


Good morning all, just as a matter of interest and only slightly off topic since somebody else has already mentioned it - the Audi TTS Mk3, has anyone had a coolant leak at the (plastic!) thermostat housing? If so, how much were you charged for repair?
I come from the era when I used to do most of my own repairs for reasonable costs; I appreciate that cars are far more complicated these days but a quote of approximately £1,100 from my Audi dealer more than somewhat surprised me! What experience have others had?
Incidentally, I've just received a recall for a modification to prevent the petrol tank exploding in an accident!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I had mine replaced on my 2016 MK3 with under 2000 on the clock!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I had mine replaced too in a 16'TT, the slow loss of coolant started showing quite early, at less than 10k on the clock


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

assuming your warranty has expired, better to have the thermostat housing replaced by an independent, for around a third of what Audi asked you



mwithyman said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > thermostat housing crack is a well known problem, from 2017 (If I remember well) it has been solved directly in production.
> ...


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Just had mine done on a 2016 TTS. I was quoted 1300€ but they offered goodwill which reduced the bill to under 400€. This happened after I mentioned that tv was a know issue!


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Not an issue on my 16 plate TTS (I hope I don't get hit twice), but this went on my Mk7 GTI. Was outside warranty. The plastic melts slightly causing the problem. VW wouldn't recognise any issue after many calls with head office. Dealer wouldn't help out even with full VW full service history. My car lost all the coolant over night with no warning. The VW garage wanted £1,100 to fix, had my car recovered from VE dealer and taken to a local VAG specialist and cost was £650.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Had it done in my 16 plate TT roadster at 3.5 years and 30k. TBH I'd caught the occasional whiff of antifreeze for about a year beforehand but it only ever required minimal topping up.

Fortunately the extended warranty paid the outrageous sum my local dealer wanted. It sounds like one of those not IF but WHEN type problems. I'd advise taking out the extended warranty for around 375 quid if yours hasn't already failed.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

After a year of complaining mine was replaced under my five year warranty just before I sold it.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Had mine replaced under warranty with a new revision (service advisor said they couldn't find a leak but it's such a common problem they replaced it anyway). It really should be a TSB covered out of warranty (recall is normally for safety stuff which this really isn't).


----------

